# Custom Chocolate Plaques/Coins



## ChocolateChipper (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm looking for a company that mass produces customized dark chocolate coins for decor, about 1" in diameter. 
Preferably, more of the "stamped" style rather than the cocoa butter transfer, but I'll take those suggestions too. I've seen them years ago at former jobs but can't recall where they came from, the only place I'm remembering is AUI.








stamped/wax seal style







printed

**Note, these aren't for Sacher tortes, just two good examples of what I'm looking for 

Thank you


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

Custom chocolates
See if this is a possibility.


----------

